# Cat5e to coax



## steelersman

Use them for the internet signal and watch tv online!


----------



## Edrick

You can send the HDMI signal or composite signal over a baluns along with an IR signal.

Check out snapav.com


----------



## sarness

You can run hdmi, baseband video, or ip-tv on that, but no, you can't convert coax signals such as cable, dbs, or ota to cat5 and back again.


----------



## Edrick

You can however convert coax to Ethernet with a MOCA. But that doesn't help you.


----------



## B W E

sarness said:


> You can run hdmi, baseband video, or ip-tv on that, but no, you can't convert coax signals such as cable, dbs, or ota to cat5 and back again.


Couldn't you use f-connector to BNC adapter, then BNC/cat5e baluns??


----------



## TOOL_5150

B W E said:


> Couldn't you use f-connector to BNC adapter, then BNC/cat5e baluns??


BNC is 50 ohm impedance, and CATV 75 ohms.


----------



## BBQ

The cable guy would get a coax to anywhere. :jester:


----------



## drsparky

*THE* cable guy would get coax to anywhere.:jester:


----------



## Edrick

B W E said:


> Couldn't you use f-connector to BNC adapter, then BNC/cat5e baluns??


If you use a Baluns it's not sending an RF signal it's just sending a composite / component / digital signal.


----------



## sarness

TOOL_5150 said:


> BNC is 50 ohm impedance, and CATV 75 ohms.


Actually in video studios and cctv they are 75 ohm, 50 ohm bnc is typically thinnet.


----------



## sarness

Coax is rated 2 ghz and up, 3 ghz being the norm for rg6.

Cat 5 is only rated to 300 mhz, 5e 350 mhz, and 6 400 mhz.

As such, twisted pair copper doesn't have the bandwidth to transmit the full spectrum of signals in a typical coax cable.


----------



## electricalperson

MF Dagger said:


> Anyone know of a way to convert a cat5 to a catv jack? Have an 1895 mansion with no way of getting a coax up to a 4th floor, but there is 2 cat5's available almost right where I need them.


are you sure there is no way of getting up there? what about around the chimney?


----------



## Edrick

How did they run the cat5?


----------



## Wireless

Put the cable box at the other end of the Cat5's, then use baluns over the cat5 for signal and IR.


----------



## Hippie

They didn't run the cat5 in 1895. I bet there's a way to get it up there ;-)


----------



## MF Dagger

No, they ran the cat5 when it was gutted a few years back. I'm sure I'll finangle a coax to where I wanted just figured I'd see if there was a more cost effective way of doing it.


----------



## B W E

I don't know if they sell to guys in high heels, but these should be what you're looking for 

http://www.ramelectronics.net/audio...-c17002-c17030.html?sorter=productname-en-asc


----------



## Edrick

Your cheapest option will be the baluns with IR


----------



## steelersman

B W E said:


> I don't know if they sell to guys in high heels, but these should be what you're looking for
> 
> http://www.ramelectronics.net/audio...-c17002-c17030.html?sorter=productname-en-asc


Damn that was harsh....


----------



## CablingPro

We use pass through balun connectors with Cat5e for most cctv installs, including PTZ cams. It's more cost effective than using RG59+Power Siamese cable.



B W E said:


> I don't know if they sell to guys in high heels, but these should be what you're looking for
> 
> http://www.ramelectronics.net/audio...-c17002-c17030.html?sorter=productname-en-asc


----------

